# Reading > General Literature >  Wings

## Serenity

Wings

I used to think that not having a home was just a myth my mother told us when we were young. Now I cant help but understand the feelings of helplessness. I never thought that my difference would be the one thing that would be responsible for destroying my familys life.
Many people say being different is a good thing. Well, this is our story of over coming obstacles and helping my people find acceptance and peace.

---Serenity

----------


## baddad

I do not understand this thread........but I want to. Help me anyone?

----------


## subterranean

> Wings
> 
> I used to think that not having a home was just a myth my mother told us when we were young. Now I cant help but understand the feelings of helplessness. I never thought that my difference would be the one thing that would be responsible for destroying my familys life.
> Many people say being different is a good thing. Well, this is our story of over coming obstacles and helping my people find acceptance and peace.
> 
> ---Serenity


First you used a singular noun: " I used to think that not having a home was just a myth my mother told us when we were young. Now I cant help but understand the feelings of helplessness. I never thought that my difference would be the one thing that would be responsible for destroying my familys life."

But then you ended the paragraph with plural nouns: " Well, this is our story of over coming obstacles and helping my people find acceptance and peace.'

Were you referring to different issues here?

----------


## Scheherazade

I thought the 'we' refered to her family or whatever groups she considers herself part of... She is still dealing with the same issues.

----------


## subterranean

Ok, first s/he talked about the cause then s/he talked about the effect ..?!

----------


## Jay

Looks like a beginning for a short story? Novel? Could it be?

----------


## subterranean

Oh yea..I need to change my contact lenses soon

----------


## baddad

hmmmmm......interesting theories.......but what about the words, "...helping my people"...? Is this a cultural issue? Anyway, I suppose Serenity will one day return with an explanation.....

----------


## Scheherazade

baddad> The same thing crossed my mind too but then I thought it would be too Pocahontas-que  :Tongue:

----------


## subterranean

Oh, Scher..you don't think it would end up as a heroic act of story do you?

----------


## Spite

Ill clear this up.

She, is talking about her family AND her people the Faries.
also, This is a prelude to her story "Wings" are you all up to date now.

----------


## subterranean

Oh, I feel enlightened.

----------


## Serenity

CH 1 The Beginning

Mama!
Run Serenity! Take your brother and fly!
It all started on a dark and cold December night. We were a happy family with a simple dream of living a peaceful life in our little town in Springfield, California. 
Mama!
Fly! Fly now! 
But Mama! We cant just leave you!
I remember my older brother Freedom crying out to her. We were attached on our way home. My mother told us stories as we were growing up. Not fairytales though. Real stories about what it was like growing up among our people. See Im only part human
My brother and I are different from everyone. Were different because, well, we have wings. My people have lived in the trees for centuries until my mother trusted a human with her secret.
Im the youngest out of my brother and I. When I was born my brother had just turned two years old and his secret appeared out of the blue. See when he was born my parents thought he was normal. Human looking in other words. But on his second birthday his wings revealed themselves in a sheen of golden mist. Small and rainbow in color they appeared before my parents eyes. When I was born my mothers feared peaked and the secret stressed my father far too much for her comfort. So she took us that night and ran with us. Now years later we have to once again reveal our secret and change our lives forever once again. One of the men that attacked us that night was my father.
Please Aime, let them go?
No Tranquility. You stole them away from me 17 years ago. I wont let them get away this time. There are a lot of people I am sure would like to get their hands on you and them!
His laughter was full of anger and a crazed hurt. A hurt I didnt understand because I heard the hunger for revenge in his voice. 
Fly! Now!
Before we knew what was happening my mothers golden wings flew out behind her sending the final forbidden message. We were to fly Home. We followed suit and in a mist our rainbow wings appeared and we took to fly. 
Within a moment my mother was surrounded and a bird net thrown over her in hopes of preventing damage to her beautiful wings. I was torn between going back to help and going on to were I had been instructed to go. Home, so far away. If I were to leave, could mother really hold out until we were able to make it back with help? I wasnt absolutely sure.
Freedom! No!
Then before I knew it, my brother was gone to join my mothers fate.
He had flown back in a rescue
attempt whispering a good bye on the wind.
As I turned to fly on, I caught a glimpse of the change in the color of his wings From the childs rainbow to a deep forest green.
I was left alone.


I had to fly back and try to rescue my mother. With a good bye on the wind to my sister I flew back at the men that were holding her captive. As I flew I felt something in me change. Like a part of me had just awoken from a deep slumber. Little did I know that my father had a stun gun under his jacket, but instinct told me to beware.
The first dart missed me completely but watching its line of fire, it was going to hit Serenity dead on. Changing my course of my flight, I aimed at my father so to prevent him from firing any more darts. The force at which I hit him sent him sprawling and the gun soaring from his hand. Stunned the men holding my mother stood staring at my father. Many began to flee. Changing course again, I aimed for them. I hit two more before I felt the prick of a needle in my neck. The pain caused me to falter in flight and made it so I could see my father was up again, with the gun in hand. I reached up and pulled the dart from my neck, un affected by the cerium inside.
Throwing it aside I continued on course for the final two men holding my mother. My father let another two darts fly, both connecting with my flesh. Flying at the last man holding my mother, the world fading in and out of view. As I slammed into the man I heard my mothers terrified scream cut through the bitter air and a white-hot pain shoot through my right wing as I felt a sharp metal object tare the thin flesh of my colored wing.
Skidding to a halt a few feet from my mother, I watched her break free and come running toward me. Tears of silver slid down her fine pale skinned cheeks as a golden light shined around her. As she kneeled over me, one of the men stepped forward but was stopped by my father. He obviously knew what my mother was doing. 
Mama, please dont. Fly! Fly away from. Leave me behind. Dont use your magic. It will leave you helpless and weak.
You know I cant leave you. You are my son and you are injured. It is my duty to heal you. True I will be helpless for a time but there is no other way you can survive.
Im sorry mama.
Dont be. Look at your wings sweet, you have grown into your color. You have the deep forest green of a warrior of our people. You did your duty as a guardian as you were destined to do.
Fascinated by what my mother told me I tried to rise to a sitting position. With my mothers supportive hand and the warmth of her magic flowing through me, I saw my wings. No longer rainbow in color but instead shown with a deep forest green.
Then with the golden sheen my wings were once again hidden out of sight. Then I allowed my self to be enfolded in my mothers arms and fall into the ceriums hypnotic sleep. I never felt my mothers weary arms being torn away from my body or the rough ride to the mansion in the hills. I had no memories at all, only wonderful sleep.

----------


## EAP

Reminds me of Eminem.

I am Sorry Mama...

----------


## subterranean

"I never meant to hurt you...?"



Sorry...couldn't help it

----------


## Spite

*Pats Subt on the back.*

"We understand."

----------


## subterranean

Thank you for being so understanding..but please, not the back..it's my most sensitive area.

----------


## SuicideKitten

*sigh* i know how you feel , that's how my head is :P

----------


## subterranean

Serenity, what kind of bird is it?

----------


## Spite

It's a ferie.

----------


## Serenity

Thankx Spite. ^_^ He is right Subt.

----------


## Serenity

Ch 2 On My Own

Feeling the dart of my fathers gun sink into my thigh, I knew I had to fly hard. Ripping it from my flesh, I went into top speed. Knowing that going back now would mean a sure end for us all. I had to carry on and find help. I had 200 miles to fly and I had to move as quickly as possible. My top speed when my brother and I would race was a mile a minute. At 60 miles per hour, it would take at least 3 and a half-hours till I could reach eastern Oregon were my people lived. 
I flew for what seemed like an eternity when I finally started to see the landscape change. Crossing over the Great Red Woods, Oregon, wasnt much further away. I started to grow weary and fear started to grow more apparent in my mind. My flight pattern began to falter but I just kept pushing. Everything seemed to be going by so fast. Then I realized what was wrong. The cerium from my fathers gun was starting to take affect. I had to find some place to land.
Flying lower and slower, I found some thick wood and began to fall. Something seemed to catch me and gently the soft ground come into the senses. I didnt even have time to think of my wings. I was over come immediately with sleep. But this sleep was unnatural and was inflicted with nightmares of what my mother and brother must be going through. I felt even in my dreams that I wasnt completely alone.

I had been watching the girl with the fairy wings since she first crossed the Oregon border. She looked young and weary from a great distance of travel. There was something about this girl that my instinct kept telling me to stay close and watch out for her. As I continued to watch from a distance I understood why. Her flight pattern was faltering.
I hesitated knowing from training it was forbidden to help anyone that was a stranger to the area. Then I rose into the sky, my forest green wings catching the light of the moon causing them to shine with a proud radiance. The code of a guardian was to help those of the wings in trouble. This girl was winged and stranger or not that did not matter.
Her flying pattern was worsening and I had to be careful about when to approach. She flew lower and began to slow. Over a thick tree area, she fell very quickly. The impact would surly had killed her. I dove so I could get under her as to break her fall.
Coming back up under her I managed to catch her about twenty feet above the ground. Close up I noticed she was about my age and that she was fair in the face, with pale skin and long brunette hair full of tight curls. At about 51 she would be about average height for the fairy people.
Is she one of us? Who is this mysterious girl? Where did she come from?
Gently setting her down on a soft bed of ferns and moss. I decided to stay and watch over her while she slept. I could tell that her sleep was not natural and I feared that if danger approach that her instinct wouldnt be able to warn her. Looking over her shoulder at her wings I noticed that they were flickering. The rainbow color was not as it had been in the beginning. Another color was starting to show through. Then suddenly, the color burst through with a magnificent shine. 
Stunned I looked at the color. It was Blue! I was unable to understand this. Blue wings were wings of peace and a legendary color. Never before seen among our people. Was I really looking upon the girl that can bring peace to our people? But that cannot be! Only destiny could bring her bring to place like this. 
Taking flight, I flew above the treetops and looked around. Then I realized that I was right. She had landed in the sacred land. The trees here bloom with white blossoms on Christmas night and as I watched, the land below me blossomed. All around us the world turned white. My questions had been answered and I knew what I had to do. Flying down by the girl with the blue legendary wings I was filled with a deep sorrow. Softly landing beside her I took the dagger I carried from my belt and raised it above the girls chest.
My destiny had been told to me once and I was destined to find the chosen one. But that was all the oracle was able to tell me, because there was an ambush in the temple. Everyone had been gassed and I alone made it out alive. Later, training camps for young boys were set up and we were taught to destroy the one with the legendary blue wings, the one that was supposed to bring together with human race. A wonderful dream shot down in a year. Now standing over this legendary being, I realized I couldnt kill this young girl that was destined to bring peace among the warring fairies. She must be inexperienced in both magic and physical combat.
Yet right here and now I vow to protect her with my life. I will ask to become guardian of this legendary fairy. Putting my away, I picked up and carried her into the air. Once again the beautiful white blossoms shown brightly and then they started to glow with a golden light. When I noticed the girl in my arms was also glowing with a golden light.
She began to stir,
a natural spell of awakening.

----------


## Serenity

Ch 3 A New Found Friend

Hello. Who are you?
I just had had the most horrible dream about my mother and brother. They had been being torn apart limb by limb. It made me shudder and then I remembered the boy.
My name is Trinity, but I go by Trin because I think my name sounds like a girls name. Nothing against you or anything.
None taken. Were are we going?
Were going to the temple of the lost souls.
Why do they call it the temple of lost soul?
Trins fair face went from a pale pink to a deep crimson red. I regretted asking him the question, but I couldnt take the words back. As I waited for his answer, I studied his finely carved features. His medium, short straight blond hair blew softly in the wind and he was a few inches taller then I. His thunder egg blue eyes were dazzling and hard to keep from looking at. There was a tenderness about them, yet there was also an inner secret that seemed just beneath the surface.
Do you know who you are? 
Yes. I answered giggling. My name is Serenity. I came to find help for my family. They were captured by my father.
Your father? Why would he capture his own people?
I wasnt sure if I could trust him with the explanation. So like him I changed the subject. 
Why are you helping me?
Because you have blue wings. You are the chosen one, and you are destined to bring the fairy people and humans together. But that is also a bad thing. See since you have the legendary blue wings our people will want to kill you.
But they arent blue.
I watched Trins gaze shift from my eyes to my wings and a look of puzzlement pass over his gentle features.
But they were!
Sure, whatever. I couldnt help but giggle at the look on his face.
They were Oh! Never mind! Were almost there.
Watching his eyes change from mine to the direction we were heading, I realized then that he was very attractive in the night air. Then a puzzled thought struck me. How did he know about my blue wings? I had never shown the true color of my wings. Ever since I was eleven years old they have been blue. How was he able to see through the spell that I had cast six years before we met?


Her wings were blue! I refused to accept anything else. I had watched her wings change colors before my eyes. 
You cast a spell on your wings, didnt you? I asked her still keeping my eyes straight ahead.
How did you know? she asked so quietly that I almost couldnt hear her.
Its a spell that is forbidden amongst our people. See the color of our wings are what defines us in our culture. My wings are forest green. Their color makes me a guardian, or a warrior for our people. Yours are blue and the color of the legendary fairy. Gold is the color of royalty. Though we havent had any royalty since Queen Tranquility disappeared. Why do you hide the color of your wings? Where do you come from?
She didnt answer me. She seemed as though she were in shock.
Are you okay?
Yeah, I guess.
Did I say something that upset you?
Its just my mother
With a golden light around her wings I watched as her blue wings were released from the spell that hide them. Then I realized there was something different about her wings from any I had ever seen. Looking closer I saw what it was. She had two colors in her wings. Outlining her blue wings was gold.
Your royalty! But that would mean
Yeah, my mother is Tranquility.
Now you dont have to worry about your wings! If they were to kill you it would be considered treason!
Yeah, but that makes my brother heir to the thrown.
Your brother?
Yeah, he was captured trying to save my mother. Like I said they were captured by my fatherand humans.
I wanted to tell her everything about what had happened since the humans arrived here. Now o hear that humans had captured the Queen! The very people that killed all those in the temple that day!


I was worried about Trin after he found out that humans had captured my mother because he had gone cold and was shaking. There was something he was not telling me. 
Are you okay? I asked a bit concerned. 
Huh? What?
Youre shaking.
Oh. Im fine. Were here.
It was a dark and gloomy place. When he had told it was a temple I had imagined a grand place of marble and lit up so to shine with welcome and warmth. But it wasnt. True it looked like a magnificent castle built in the highest and grandest tree in the all world. Yet, it was it was deserted. There was no light or warmth to the place at all. There was no one to be seen anywhere. I could sense that something had happened here.
Well rest here tonight.
Here?
Yes. This is where your journey begins. Just as mine did here one year ago.
What happened I can sense something terrible happened here. Were you here when it happened?
Your right, something terrible did happen here and yes I was there. I come to the temple one year ago in hopes of finding out what destiny had in mind for me. So, my mom and I came here to the temple to ask the oracle my question.
She told me that I would one day find the legendary fairy. She was about to tell me more when humans attacked us. For so long we had remained hidden and happy here among the trees. But since that day the Wood hasnt been safe. 
What happened that day?
They came with their guns and their bombs. We were all flying, trying so hard to get away, but every time we tried they would shoot us down. We were helpless. 
My mother came to me and told me she would help me escape through the window, and that no matter what happened I must get away. So we took our chance. Every shot fired missed us. Then a few feet from the window my mother was shot. I watched her fall and heard her words.
Fly Trin!! Dont look back! You are our only hope! I Love You! I left her there. I went through the window and once I was out I turned and looked at my mother. There she bravely faced a tall man with curly hair and brad shoulders stood over her with a gun in hand. The room suddenly became still. My mother in a soft but bitterly prideful voice could be heard saying, No matter what you do, you will never stop Trin from fulfilling his purpose Aime.
I may not Ke, but you I will make sure to never see that day. With cold blue glaring eye, I watched as he pulled the trigger and watched as my mother was murdered. He pulled a mask over his face and signaled the men with him to do the same. He pulled the lid from the bottle he was holding and a deadly gas filed the room. Killing everyone left that may have been able to survive. 
Thats what happened here that day. Now its up to you to bring our people together, humans and fairies alike finally united as one. 
Im glad to hear you dont hate humans for what they have done to your family. It would make it seem like an impossible task if I had to do this alone.
I would be honored if you will allow me to be your guardian. I want to help in anyway possible. I dont care what it takes to bring peace, but I do know the first part is forgiveness. Without that peace just cant exist.
The question surprised me. I didnt know that I would have to have a guardian to become the chosen one. Then again it would be nice having company throughout this journey ahead. But I couldnt help but ask why I would need one. 
Why would I need a guardian for? There really isnt anything that could really hurt me, is there?
There are many things that you dont even know exist. You also look like our inexperienced with both magic and physical combat. While you are dealing with fairies there is a lot you are going to have to be prepared for. This is not going to be an easy or short task. There is much to learn and that is why I am here. I will help you learn what you need to know and I will take care of the physical combat.
So youll teach me magic?
Yeah, your mother was known to be a mage. Not many fairies are that gifted with magic. But Im known to be a fairly good mage myself.
What kind of magic will we begin with?
You usually start off with the easy spells like water, thunder, fire, and blizzard. Other simple spells include ones that can heal. The more complicated spells will have to wait.
Then lets get started! 
At that point in time I was only thinking of my family. I couldnt help but wonder what kind of torture my father was putting them through.
I just hope theyre safe.

----------


## arao

would you please show me the the address ,so I can read it.
P.S.
I hope it's free

----------


## Jay

Arao, can't see why would you ask for the address when you can read it here. If you were reffering to Serenity's story. Anything people share here is for free, only thing one can pay is keep flames for themselves when they don't like what they read and some like to get a response from people who liked their work, so it's not going to cost you a penny.
Welcome to the forums btw  :Smile:

----------


## arao

oh,.I thought it have more chapters,not just 3,
Thanks for your welcom.

----------


## Jay

It could still be a work in progress  :Smile:

----------


## Serenity

It is still in the works. Please just be patient.  :Nod:

----------


## arao

oh,I'm sorry .I don't know this.would like to wait,and have read the posted 3chapters ,like the words and stories.

----------


## Serenity

Ch 4 Imprisoned

I hope shes okay. I had been thinking about my sister since the moment I woke up. Its been almost three weeks since we have seen her. Im afraid that on her way home something happened. After all, she was hit by one of Amies stun darts. 
She is dear.
Even though my mother constantly reassured me, I sometimes still heard her cry at night as she cast a spell of protection even though she knew it would not work over such a distance.
Do you think shell come back with help?
Yes my dear. Your sister is strong and she will know what to do. Even though she is young she is still very wise. Sometimes or another they will come. She will find help and we will be rescued.
I hope your right. I know she will come but I fear it will be to late. I remember when we were young and played war with the human children, she would go and find help when the odds were against her she and no matter how bad things got she would always come out to be the winner.
She does have a gift you know. You both do. I remember when her first encounter with human boys went wrong and you protected her. Your destiny showed through then. There is also another thing you should know before we are rescued. Take out your wings.
Looking at my mother, puzzled I allowed my wings to appear.
Look at them. What colors do you see?
Looking at my wings I cold tell she wanted me to look closely. So, I did. Then I saw something that I had never seen before.
There are two colors, gold outlining the forest green. You told me once that the forest green meant that I was a guardian of our people. Does that mean that the gold also means something too?
Yes, dear, it does. It means that you are royalty. You are the royal heir to the thrown of the fairy people.
I was stunned. Heir to the thrown! How could this be? Nineteen years of living a normal life if hidden wings and human friends and loves. Yet now Im just finding out that Im not even a regular fairy at all not even close. Im half human and half royal fairy!
How can this be happening?
Im sorry son. I wasnt going to tell you. My time with the Fairies has long since past. I ran during the night a newly crowned queen three years before you were born. Im sorry that I didnt tell you sooner and that you had to find out this way. 
Anger filled my soul as I realized that if these things werent happening I would never have found out who I truly was. 
Why didnt you tell me? I knew that she couldnt see my eyes for they were behind my long bangs, but even so my voice was like ice.
Because I didnt want you to have to go through the life that I had to go through. I did what I that was best for you.
Dont you think that I should have had the right to decide that for myself? She didnt answer me. I knew that she felt badly but I could not bring myself to so any sympathy. 
Now look were we are! If we had just returned to our own people we wouldnt be in this situation!
Im sorry okay! I thought I could protect you from the things that I went through growing up as fairy royalty! Its not as wonderful as they make it out to be. I just didnt want you growing up in a life without a childhood and fun. Dont you see, I thought it was for the best?
I couldnt believe what I was hearing. My mother was crying! She had never cried in front of me before. I felt a rush of guilt run through my veins. I had never taken the moment to think about what her life had been like growing up and what that life was like that she left behind.
Mama, Im sorry. I didnt mean to make you cry. I wanted so much to be in the same cell as her so I could hold her as she cried. What was it like for you growing up as a royal fairy?
It wasnt full of wonders and adventures like so many people make it out to be. Its mainly full of constant behavior reminders and lessons in every subject known. That is not the place to be. True we are where we are, but there is nothing to guarantee that we would be here any way. But everything happens for a purpose. I know that this maybe hard to understand, but it is true. I really did think it was for the best not to return to the fairy life style.
Im sorry mama. I didnt know that you lost your childhood. I understand now why you didnt want to return to that life with us. Yet now I see how sad our lives really are because now we are outsiders to our own people and unknown to most of the human race. Will we ever find a place were we really belong? Were we dont have to hide or be ashamed of who we are.
I dont know sweet heart, but I hope we find out someday.

----------


## Serenity

Ch 5 Training

Come on Serenity! Hit me like you mean it!
Im trying!
We were fighting airborne in hopes that we could get used to the real life like combat. I had been teaching her everything that I could perform and she was progressing well, but she still had a tendency to want to heal me instead of fight me. 
Trin-!
Firaga! Fire erupted all around her and after a few minutes of struggling she began to fall, unable to free herself from the spell.
Serenity! Come on! Concentrate! But she continued to fall when I noticed that her wings were limp at her sides and her eyes closed. Serenity what have I done to you? I shouldnt have pushed you so hard! 
Hang on! I had to do something since I was the one who hit her. I dived quickly into the woods and come back up below our training area directly underneath her, braking her fall. When I had her in my arms, I immediately began summoning curaga in hopes of restoring her to full strength.
Ah
Thats it. Slow deep breaths.
What happened?
I hit you with one of the four strongest destructive spells. I thought you were ready.
I feel like I was just put through a blender.
Yeah, Im sure you do. That spell I hit you with is called Firaga. Its the most powerful fire spell that is yet to be known.
So why did you use it against me? You know Im not as strong as you yet.
I say you progressing and then suddenly stop. You are really ready for to learn these stronger attacks. Look, you place your hands like this and move like so. I drew a circle divided into thirds by triangles, and then thrusted my arms quickly out in front of me. At the same time I shouted Firaga and the tree directly in front of me burst in to flame. 
Then, an instant later I drew a box inside a circle and in the same fluid movement as before I called out blizzaga. Just as quickly as the blaze begun it ended and left the tree blackened and bare.
Each symbol represents its own specific element. Wateraga is represented by a circle with what appears to be a tear drop in it, Thundaga is a circle that is divided in half by a single jagged line that represents lightening
Little did I know that she knew the spells that I did not. She knew the element of wind.

I knew many more spells than he could ever imagine, ones that had lain dormant in me for ages. I knew the four elements; fire, water, lightening, and blizzard already. I also knew the elements of light, dark and the wind. The only things he really taught me were curaga and thundaga. Yet, my mother was a much more powerful mage and taught me the super and eternal elemental powers of each of them. 
My mother always practiced with me when I had turned 13 years old and had grown into my magic. She taught me spells of healing and protection, spells of the light. The only spells of darkness that I knew were Dark Void which sent you attacker into a void for a short amount of time, giving the caster just enough time to get away. I have yet to use this spell for it will only work against those that also use magic, and I pray I never do have to use it.
Shall we continue? asked Trin which brought me back to reality that I was still laying in his arms. 
Huh? Yeah.
Alright, lets do this. Remember the signs.
Okay, Im ready. I drew Firagas sign so quickly and with with nessary steps included that Trin had no time to react. He instantly was engulfed in flames. After they had dissipated, he remained there in the air holding his right arm and heavily burned. I will never forget the yell in pain as much as surprise when the spell had hit him. Now looking in those eyes I saw a hidden strength an glowing pride. 
Youve been holding out on me. I wonder what else youve been hiding from me. He said with a small smile.
You, Trin will never experience my full potential. Yet, you will see it at work the next time we meet my familys capturers.
I just hope you know what you realize what you are doing and are capable of controlling your anger and strength.
Ill do my best.

----------


## arao

good work and go on finished it
Is it hard to think out thinds that not exsited?
Looks like that you just write one paragraph and then have no clue about the flowing which costs you more time to create it

----------


## shortysweetp

oops nevermind didnt mean to post

----------


## Serenity

Ch 6 Serenitys Surprise

Come on Trin. There is something I need to show you.
To tell the truth I was frightened to show Trin my true powers, for I feared it would drive him away. 
Serenity, look out!
I remember Trin calling out to me, but then this sharp pitched sound went past my left ear. There was no time for a sensible defense. Nor did that even cross my mind. The only things that I was aware of were the trees and my wings.
Fly! Fly! Dont get caught! Whatever you do, dont get caught! I continued to hear the high-pitched sound zooming past me so all I did was fly harder. Then, there was Trin. His arms out stretched, strong and warm. Before I could stop I slammed right into him. His strong arms wrapped around me to stop me but the force with which I hit propelled us backward into the trunk of a giant oak tree, knocking the wind out of him and caused us to fall into the soft forest ferns below.
Are you alright? He asked so softly that I was touched and tears began to form in my eyes. 
Why did you do that Trin? Why did you stop me like that if you knew that it would cause you to be injured?
He did not answer me, but was focused on something in the tree behind me. Then in one swift movement he was up and covering me. That was when it noticed the arrow in is wing.
Get out of the way Trin, you fool. What do you think you are doing? Bring a human into our forest. It must parish. It can not be allowed to escape and go free to tell of our secrets. I had not realized that I had hidden my wings. Looking to the trees I saw a tall fairy with the forest green wings of a warrior. He had long straight brown hair, fair skin, and deep sapphire eyes that shinned with a resilience of their own. Carefully I rose behind Trin. I stepped closer to him and gently reached up to were the arrow was protruding through the back of his soft leathery wings and snapped off the tip about an inch from the wound. Ignoring his protests and the looks from the stranger above I reached around him and removed the rest of the arrow. A small stream of blood began to flow from the hole it had created. I then touched his back and drew the sign for curaga. With the golden light shinning around me I allowed the spell to flow into him. He accepted it and his breathing became stronger and slowly the burns form my firaga and the arrow wound from the stranger above healed. With his forest green wings spread wide like a shield, he looked at the new fairy that shared the same honor as a warrior.
As you see, she is no human. With that I looked into the fairys eyes and allowed my wings to be revealed.
The chosen one!
Yes she is.
You realize that as guardians we were to kill her as soon as she was found. So now she must die! Now get out of the way! I will destroy her whether I have to go through you first or not! He quickly drew his bow and was ready to free his arrow. 
True. But there is something you still dont know about her Tye. He had not even moved a muscle. Showing no fear, and with my hand still on his back could not even feel his heart race. You see Tye, she is also Queen Tranquilitys daughter. You are looking at your Princess Serenity. To kill her would be to commit treason.
No one would care if I killed her because she is the chosen one! Then he let the arrow fly.
No! I wont let you kill her! In one swift movement Trin moved slightly to the right to fully protect me. Even though it was unnecessary. I leapt into the air and released my shielding charm. The arrow connected and sparks flew as it rebounded away.
Forgive me Trin! Far well Tye! In a single fluid movement I unleashed one of my most powerful spells. Eternal Inferno! Though the fight ended there, I was unaware.

Serenity, wake up. Please, wake up? It was like a dream. It all happened so quickly. She acted on pure instinct. I had known that she had a shield charm prepared because of her hand on my back. Yet, I had been unaware of what she was planning to do or the magnitude of her power that she held. Tye was gone and all that was left in his place was a black pile of ash. 
Serenity, wake up. I shook her again, but she would not wake. I had to find a place to hide, a place where we would not be found again until we were ready. I noticed her wings had changed colors. They had gone from their usual dark blue to a pale sky blue. I figured it was because of her using all her strength.
I picked her up and flew back to the Temple of Lost Souls where none came or ever would. There I placed her in her upper room. She had decorated it into a sight that would bewilder any eye that set upon it. The walls were a magnificent white and the window dressings fell from the tall banister window to the floor in a waterfall of gold. Here on the seat of the window she placed here bed, a good full size in the human world. It was now night and a spectacular view could be seen. 
The sky was like smooth black glass with millions of diamonds scattered about its surface. The moon shown with an inner brilliance of it own and a soft glow fell smoothly upon the trees giving them a mysteriousness that was beyond the wildest imagination. It was magical. 
I gently placed a chair by the edge of her bed and sat patiently waiting. Slowly, in the gentle calm of the night, sleep over took me.

Serenity
Mama?
Serenity
Mama? Is that you?
Ah my dear Serenity why do you cry so?
Mama, where are you? I want to come home.
Hush my dear. It is not time yet. You are not strong enough to fulfill the mission that you have been destined to take.
What about Trin? Hell help me.
That may be true, but only you can fulfill your destiny. You may find help along the way, but in the end your destiny is still yours to complete.
I know Mama, but Im scared.
No harm will come to you my dear. Be still now and rest. Youll need your strength.
Yes Mama.
Thats my girl, and be more careful with your spells. Dont over work yourself; its not safe anymore. Your father searches day and night for you and he will not stop till he finds you. Keep watch. Get strong, master your spells, and when it is time, I will see you again. I love you my dear.
I love you too, Mama.

Mamma
I was awakened by Serenitys gentle call for her mother. It is a terrible feeling to wish you could be with someone and it just isnt possible. All this girl really wants to do is save her family. But who is this father of hers that would turn his back on his own people and betray his own family so?
Freedom No!
I quickly leapt to my feet and felt her hand. It was cold and clammy. 
Serenity! Serenity wake up! She was thrashing around in her bed and there was no way of controlling her. Thats when I noticed blood on her shoulder. What is this?
Curaga! There was nothing more that I could do. The spell had calmed her and caused the blooding to stop, but the cause of it in the first place was still a mystery to me. Then suddenly she opened her eyes and clung to the front of my tunic. Tears flooded her eyes and fell down her soft fair cheeks, rosy from her fever.
Trin! His gone! They killed him! They shot him Trin! And
Serenity! Snap out of it! It was only a dream. Its okay, calm down. Your alright. With her trembling in my arms I felt powerless to sooth the fears that ran so deep in her heart. 
Shh its alright now. I got you.
Dont let me go Trin. Dont let go. Please
Okay, I wont let go. Gently rocking her she slowly began to calm and breath deeply again. She was hot with fever and her wound still remained a mystery to me. Where had it come from? 

Trin
Who are you?
Take care of her.
I will but that doesnt make me understand who you are or why you have cast a sleeping spell on me.
Impressive. You noticed. You will be a very wise and noble guardian. Serve her well.
My Queen?
I have not been Queen for a long time Trin and never will be again. You know this.
My Queen why do you not just flee from the cell in which you are in, and come home to your people?
I no longer belong there and you know this too Trin. My time there has long since come to an end. I will never sit upon the thrown again. How much did you share with Serenity about what you know?
Just enough to give her the history of this place, I did not tell her all, but if what you say is true than
Yes, The chosen one will deliver back to us our rightful Queen and peace again will be once again restored. I will not be returning, but you Trin hold the future in your arms. Dont let her fall, for if she falls the world, as we know it will cease to exist.
You have my word. I will do my best to protect her, and I will give my life to save her.
That is not your duty to perform. That is a destiny for another.
You dont mean
The time has come to say good-bye.
No, wait you have to answer my question. Who is it?
I will not tell you, for it will burden you more. Your fear and love for my daughter is enough to allow destiny to take its course. Do not fret about what is to come for it is meant to be. Good-bye Trin. Be kind to her, but push her to the fullest. She will be able to handle it.
I will. Be well my Queen.
Farwell.

----------

